# Is anyone else having treatment at St Barts hospital?? ~



## saz5 (May 9, 2007)

Hi,

At the weekend we received a letter for our first appointment at St Barts.  This has come through a lot sooner considering i was getting prepared to wait 18 months and not 3 so its a great surprise.  We are being told that we will have to have tests done etc in the morning and then once the results are in we will see our consultant in the afternoon to discuss treatment.  
I just wanted to know if anyone else is having or had treatment at St Barts and how they found it?

Thank you and   to you all.

Sx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Saz  

Congratulations at getting your appointment so soon - look at it this way, you won't have long to think about it all and tha's got to be a good thing   

We had our treatment at Barts - i admit it is just over 5 years since we did, but I have absoloutely nothing bad to say.  they treated us with care and humility and were a complete suppot to us both.  Don't know if they have changed much since then.  There is a thread somewhere on the boards that is specifically for those under going treatment at Barts.  I am not sure where to find it though, but i am sure if you have a good trawl through it will appear  

The whole thing was a really positive experience for us.  yhes we had gliches along the way, but then who doesn't.  We feel lucky to have gone through everything relatively unscathed when you compare to the journey others are faced with.

good luck for your first appointment, hope it all goes well.  Be sure to post and let us know how you are getting on.

Love

Bib xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

There is an active running thread on the IVF board for ladies having treatment at St Barts so maybe you'd like to join them...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98047.45

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Flip-Flop (May 29, 2007)

Hi Saz  

My first consultation with Barts was Monday 11th June, we had to be there for 11:15am and only sat around for ten mins or so, I was then called in to have the internal scan, when I came out Hubby had been called to give his sample, then after that we waited again for about 10-15 mins and was called in by the nurse who did a quick history of us both.  She also went through blood test results, wieghed and measured me and then told us that we were free to leave for lunch.  

Went to lunch for about 12ish.  Hubby had to go to the blood test department as we were not informed he needed to have Hep B & C and HIV tested.  Call Barts and ask them, that way you can get them done and take them with you for your partner.   

We were told to return at 2.45pm once back we were early we more or less went straight into a consultation with one of the doctors, who informed us of the Semen Analaysis results and what we could expect.  She also checked my blood test results again and found that one was missing - so I have to have the LH, FSH and E2 done again, so this will delay our starting our treatment.   

Once we had seen this doctor/consultant we were asked to take a seat again.  We were then asked into another room with another consultant/doctor who advised us that we needed to call Barts on day one of next period, this is so that you can make an appointment to see them for your Information Session, which according to the literature we got given, happens every Wednesday - not sure if morning, afternoon or evening but will look it up for you, wont be for at least a week as off on holiday tomorrow.  

If you are NHS funded then you will be able to take any drugs away with you and a comprehensive timetable of when things must be taken.  We were told initially that we would need ICSI, but this changed two or three times to IVF and back again.  Think that we will push for the ICSI, as although Sperm samples can change each time one is given, think that would be our best bet, as I hate not knowing exactly what is going on, I dont want to get there for the egg collection and be told that we are now doing IVF when ten minutes previous we were thinking its ICSI, but as with all things Government controlled it still comes down to money and ICSI is more expensive for them to do than IVF.

We came out of there somewhat confused and didnt really get to ask many questions as this we were told happens at the Information Session.  Some of our questions were answered and I did gain some useful knowledge with regards to blood test results for my LH, FSH etc.  Now that it has sunk in we are sort of 80% certain of what we were told.  I think that we left about 3.30ish.   

The only thing that frustrated us both was the fact that they have a protocol to adhere to and it is the same for every patient no matter what the problem, it isnt tailor made for you like it would be if you went privately.  

I am telling you this as a friend of my sisters went to Barts and had an unsuccessful IVF treatment, I think she miscarried, she then went private to Holly House who told her that her and her husband had antibodies that were fighting each other and she wouldnt be able to maintain a pregnancy without being given steriod injections.  She fell pregnant and was given the injections and has just recently given birth.  

We asked about this and was told that until we had 3 or 4 unsuccessful attempts they wouldnt consider looking into this side of things as this is more genetics!!  Why dont they test first and then deal with the problem and do away with all the heartache that may come from 3/4 failed attempts?  

Well must go as need to get on and pack for tomorrow otherwise will still be doing it at 11 tonight and we are to get up about 4, so need a fairly early night.  

Hope all goes well and let me know how you get on, I take it, your appointment is fairly soon?  

Good Luck and dont worry - just take as much as you can in then go home and chill whilst the rest sinks in, this is what we did.  

Bye For Now  

Kerri (Flip - Flop)


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Saz and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of your problems but you have come to a fantasic site full of advice and support.

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi saz

Yes im doing my tx at barts, ive had 1 cycle of IVF, and im about to start ICSI, ive had all my pre treatment stuff done, and ive got an app on 27 th june to attend the info session, i have found barts to be ok, the cons and the nurses are all very nice, you never get kept waiting for very long, their admin is a little on the slow side shall we say, it takes ages to get anyone on the phone, and it can be annoying at times when you do actually want to speak to a nurse, which was the case for me this morning! but i am happy with the way things are done there, im now a private patient there, so it will be intersting to see if you are treated any different to NHS patients, so far no!   

All the best for you treatment, and good luck at barts

Love Danni x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Saz
I hope your finding your way about FF and making some new friends 
If you need any help just ask,
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just thought I would post to see how your getting on 
We have an FAQ section here on intros now - Check it out 
CLICK HERE
Hope your Ok 

~Dizzi~


----------

